# diesel vs gas



## bannor4952 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi i have a gas ford that i want to put next plow on but found a diesel ford (same style) and was wondering wich one would be better? Thanks


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

For plowing I would say go with the diesel unless it's the 6.0l


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Diesel if you can afford it gas if you cant. But be careful with ford diesels the last GOOD one made was the 7.3 the 05+ 6.0s are a decent motor. The new 6.4s are kind of a gamble they havent been around long enough to see how dependable they are really going to be.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;527997 said:


> 05+ 6.0s are a decent motor.


I'm going to have to disagree with ya here ABES. My boss has an 05 f350 with the 6.oh no. 45k= some new injectors, high pressure line(s) on motor, and some other little stuff.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a 01 with the 7.3 and you can push snow so much eaiser with the diesel also it doesnt use as much fuel as a gas motor. I use to plow with a gas truck and I was filling that up 2 to 3 times a night and I can plow for 24 hours and not use a complete tank. just my 2 cents


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Agree with ABES. Diesel if you can afford it.
7.3 if you can find one. I have 2 of these on the road and plowed with my 2004 a little bit last year.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Mark13;528206 said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with ya here ABES. My boss has an 05 f350 with the 6.oh no. 45k= some new injectors, high pressure line(s) on motor, and some other little stuff.


Right thats why i said DECENT they arent all that great but there a lot better than the 03-04 6.0s.


----------



## bannor4952 (Feb 18, 2008)

hey thanks guys for all the info


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

need to get a duramax if u realy wana get the job done lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I would go diesel if you can afford to. Stay away from the 03 and 04 6.0 Ford diesels. 2005 and later were ok.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I plowed with a diesel truck the last storm we had here on Long Island last friday. I was in the truck for 3 hours (2006 F-350 with the 6.0) and found the noise and diesel exhaust smell annoying. I was getting nautious from the exhaust with the window open. I was happy to get back in my Bronco to finish.
But thats just my .02.


----------



## stroker (Feb 28, 2008)

L.I.Mike;529479 said:


> I plowed with a diesel truck the last storm we had here on Long Island last friday. I was in the truck for 3 hours (2006 F-350 with the 6.0) and found the noise and diesel exhaust smell annoying. I was getting nautious from the exhaust with the window open. I was happy to get back in my Bronco to finish.
> But thats just my .02.


 I thought fumes would be a problem before I bought an 03 f350 with a 7.3 since I always have the window down but it never is. There's been more noise and fumes from a few tired old gassers I've used in the past,,,,:lol


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't even notice the fumes..and the newer diesels are alot quieter than the older ones.
I am also having my share of issues with my 6.0...


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

L.I.Mike;529479 said:


> I plowed with a diesel truck the last storm we had here on Long Island last friday. I was in the truck for 3 hours (2006 F-350 with the 6.0) and found the noise and diesel exhaust smell annoying. I was getting nautious from the exhaust with the window open. I was happy to get back in my Bronco to finish.
> But thats just my .02.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you didnt just say that, i LOVE the smell of diesel fuel, diesel exhust and the sound, is amazing. i have a 4" turbo back mbrp exhaust on my 7.3 and oh good golly mrs molly does it sound goooooooooooooooooood. oh and if you can get a late 99 to 03 7.3 i have an early 99 build b4 3/99 (mine was made 4/98) and its just annoying with brakes, front axle on a one ton is a dana 50 unlike hte lats which are dana 60's.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;529067 said:


> need to get a duramax if u realy wana get the job done lol


I agree, there bad a$%.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

L.I.Mike;529479 said:


> I plowed with a diesel truck the last storm we had here on Long Island last friday. I was in the truck for 3 hours (2006 F-350 with the 6.0) and found the noise and diesel exhaust smell annoying. I was getting nautious from the exhaust with the window open. I was happy to get back in my Bronco to finish.
> But thats just my .02.


Mike i thought that was the best part.  Between the smell of the diesel and the noise of the engine, what else can you ask for?


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I've got an 05 2500HD, it pushes some snow. Kinda wish it was a diesel, but I can't complain


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Id love a diesel (With 5" stacks) but cant afford one, yet.


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

Every truck I own is diesel and I will never buy a gas job again.
Example: My 04 Dodge ram diesel averages 18+ mpg city, 24+ mpg hiway. I rented a brand new Nissan Titan a few weeks ago, I drove 40 miles and burned through 1/4 tank of fuel. I was horrified, I 'm used to going 400+ miles on a tank of fuel.
I was getting 19mpg hiway last week with a 8'6" stainless V plow, stainless dump insert w/ downeaster tailgate sander and a yard of salt on board, that's efficiency.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Quality SR;536555 said:


> Mike i thought that was the best part.  Between the smell of the diesel and the noise of the engine, what else can you ask for?


Other then lower fuel prices and no more emmission crap on the engine,,, NOTHING IMOpayup


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I love diesels, love the diesel smell, but with diesel prices lately, I would find a gasser


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

if you want a ford diesel find a 7.3L. we have owend the 7.3L, 6.0L, and 6.4L. the only ones we still have are the ones with the 7.3L. the new ford diesel engines suck. along with the trition V10 and the triton V8.

the 7.3L is amazing.
the 6.0L we blew one up before 60K miles
the 6.4L forget about. we had to the replace the radiator 4 times and one of the turbos before 20K miles.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Diesel Costs*

Love my D-Max for plowing.However went to fuel up today and diesel was $4:11 per gallon.I said to the attendant forget it!Just do the math,GMC2500 27 gal tank x $4:11 and GMC 3500 with 2 tanks at 50 gals.It's out of control.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Personally I did not like the diesel because of the noise and smell. Now I dont like them since a gallon of diesel in 85 cents more a gallon than gas.
This is nuts. We cant raise our prices as quick as gas/diesel goes up.


----------

